# help in starting movie ticket project



## bijay_ps (Jan 4, 2012)

Hello friends!! I want to develop a online movie ticket project using either c or c++ language. But I am a bit confused that from where should I start. I mean on which platform. For general coding purpose I have always used either GCC or Turbo C compiler. And I don't knw database connectivity also. So please help me with some suggestions.


----------



## amohit (Jan 5, 2012)

What is your focus here. Getting more hands on experience on C/C++ or developing the online project? For web based applications (I assume by online you meant web based) there are better technologies available.

Regards,
Mohit


----------



## bijay_ps (Jan 5, 2012)

amohit said:


> What is your focus here. Getting more hands on experience on C/C++ or developing the online project? For web based applications (I assume by online you meant web based) there are better technologies available.
> 
> Regards,
> Mohit



my main aim here is getting more experience on c/c++. So please help me


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 5, 2012)

Well, for database connectivity you can use MySQL / PostgreSQL.

Just read the documentation and everything is mentioned there.


----------



## A_n_k_i_t (Jan 6, 2012)

Had done my final year project on C++ & DB Connectivity. 

If you are using C/C++...you can use Oracle as a database...You will also need to know the concepts of* Pro C.*
Its helps in separating  C/C++ & SQL language


Plus if you want to add graphics to you application,you can use *ncurses.h & curses.h  headers*

Pro C Links

Click Here1

Click Here2

Click Here3

Click Here1


----------



## Garbage (Jan 6, 2012)

bijay_ps said:


> my main aim here is getting more experience on c/c++. So please help me



If your main intension is to get more hands on on C/C++, then I would recommend developing any desktop (command line / GUI) application than web application. Creating web application is very very (mind you, very) hard starting point. For web application, you might want to use Java or .Net languages.


----------



## bijay_ps (Jan 7, 2012)

A_n_k_i_t said:


> Had done my final year project on C++ & DB Connectivity.
> 
> If you are using C/C++...you can use Oracle as a database...You will also need to know the concepts of* Pro C.*
> Its helps in separating  C/C++ & SQL language
> ...



thnx for the links 



Garbage said:


> If your main intension is to get more hands on on C/C++, then I would recommend developing any desktop (command line / GUI) application than web application. Creating web application is very very (mind you, very) hard starting point. For web application, you might want to use Java or .Net languages.



Hello there!! so when you say desktop application do you mean writing programs in C/C++ or something else? because I often write programs using this C language.


----------



## Garbage (Jan 8, 2012)

bijay_ps said:


> Hello there!! so when you say desktop application do you mean writing programs in C/C++ or something else? because I often write programs using this C language.



Yes, I mean writing programs using C/C++ and any desktop library for C/C++.


----------



## bijay_ps (Jan 9, 2012)

Garbage said:


> Yes, I mean writing programs using C/C++ and any desktop library for C/C++.



Please tell me what is desktop library?? I don't know what it is?


----------



## Garbage (Jan 9, 2012)

Visit The GTK+ Project and Qt - Cross-platform application and UI framework &mdash; Qt - A cross-platform application and UI framework


----------

